# My first engine ran today.



## Mbusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Just getting started. Finished my first engine today. Liney-1. Made a few mistakes, but learned a lot. Runs fine on just a little air. It was a lot of fun, starting twin cylinder Liney next.


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oprSaW2T-lE[/ame]


----------



## jgedde (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful engine!  Looks like jewelry!  Great job.

John


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## vederstein (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent performance @ 1 psi!!!

Congrats.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nicely finished.  Congratulations on engine #1Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## nemoc (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice engine and display!!!  Thm:

Craig


----------



## va4ngo (Feb 10, 2013)

well done, a nicely polished and well balanced flywheel. lok forward to your twin


----------



## larry1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great looking engine, really great running engine.   larry


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 11, 2013)

Great runner.  Congratulations.

Vince


----------



## ulfw (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed, waiting for your next twocylinder
Ulf


----------



## alihureiby (Feb 11, 2013)

i love brass. congratulation 

Ali


----------



## dreeves (Feb 11, 2013)

What a great feeling when your first engine comes to life. You did a great job not only with the engine but the base is a nice touch. Keep it up. FYI the second and third will get your blood going as well.  Lol

Dave


----------



## Inky Engines (Feb 11, 2013)

Very impressive finish and performance.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## MarioM (Feb 11, 2013)

Good job, nice finish. 



Mario


----------



## Chriske (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one and you're in Tiffany to I suppose..?

Chris


----------



## hdwrench1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice job, Love the engine turned base.
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## gus (Feb 13, 2013)

Very well done and very good finishing for display. Wish I could finish up a job and make so good looking.


Gus Teng.


----------



## Mbusha (Feb 14, 2013)

I realize that most don't retread a thread, nevertheless, I would like to say thank you all for the kind words and encouragement. It also makes me want to become a more active member of this community. 

There is so much to learn, I suppose that's why it looks to be a great retirement hobby. 576 work days left, not that I'm counting.

Thanks again.

--Mark


----------



## gus (Feb 14, 2013)

Mbusha said:


> I realize that most don't retread a thread, nevertheless, I would like to say thank you all for the kind words and encouragement. It also makes me want to become a more active member of this community.
> 
> There is so much to learn, I suppose that's why it looks to be a great retirement hobby. 576 work days left, not that I'm counting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 15, 2013)

Great looking engine !!  You're hooked now 

Mike


----------

